# [SOLVED] Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon 32-bit



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello everybody, I recently downloaded a Mint 13 cinnamon iso from the official website of linuxmint and burned it to a dvd+r using Imgburn. After I burned it, I decided to boot into the dvd. I am able to get to the menu of linux mint but when I click either of the first three options; I get a message saying invalid or corrupt kernel image. I will post two photos, the menu and the error message. Is there a way to fix this iso? Or should I try my luck with another iso? Any tips or advice? Thanks.


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon 32-bit*

Although its booted, looks like the CD image has been corrupted. Try the option integrity check which will check the contents on the CD.

You could try another distribution or burn another ISO. If you are burning from windows then only burn at 1x or 2x speed otherwise you will get read errors.

All popular distributions are on link below:

DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. I get the same message when i click integrity check or compatibility mode.I will try to burn the iso at 1x speed this time. In case it does not work, do you know any distros that install insides windows? Because mint 13 allows you to install and uninstall inside windows without making partitions. Should I try to install inside windows before I test it out on the live dvd? Or might this cause damage to my computer?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon 32-bit*



sportsfan_156 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I get the same message when i click integrity check or compatibility mode.I will try to burn the iso at 1x speed this time. In case it does not work, do you know any distros that install insides windows? Because mint 13 allows you to install and uninstall inside windows without making partitions. Should I try to install inside windows before I test it out on the live dvd? Or might this cause damage to my computer?


Its better to test in live mode, as it does not touch your hard drive, you dont like it, then there's no software to remove.

Ubuntu can install alongside windows on same NTFS partition, it is called a Wubi install.
Mint is derived from Ubuntu, so they're the same distribution, except that Mint changes colour scheme, icons and does not use Unity.

You can install Mint alongside windows, but if you don't like it you have to uninstall,
this is why live distros are a good idea.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon 32-bit*

Hi,

I just installed mint13 cinammon yesterday on my netbook with a usb flash drive. This is the best option as you are not relying on the cd/dvd burner which may not burn properly. Its also easier ans more cost efficient as you don't waste cd's all the time, if the install is corrupt then redownload and do it again. If you have a spare usb flash drive then see my sig for linux live usb which will install mint on to it.

Steve


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

hal8000 said:


> Its better to test in live mode, as it does not touch your hard drive, you dont like it, then there's no software to remove.
> 
> Ubuntu can install alongside windows on same NTFS partition, it is called a Wubi install.
> Mint is derived from Ubuntu, so they're the same distribution, except that Mint changes colour scheme, icons and does not use Unity.
> ...


 Sorry hal, I should've rephrased what I said. 1) I can't start live mode because I get that error message, ergo I can't install nor try live mode. 2) How I should've asked my question: Since I can't get into live mode, should I install it inside windows and try my luck? Or might this damage the computer? 



SteveThePirate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just installed mint13 cinammon yesterday on my netbook with a usb flash drive. This is the best option as you are not relying on the cd/dvd burner which may not burn properly. Its also easier ans more cost efficient as you don't waste cd's all the time, if the install is corrupt then redownload and do it again. If you have a spare usb flash drive then see my sig for linux live usb which will install mint on to it.
> 
> Steve


I would like to install via USB but I don't think my computer's BIOS support usb. My computer can boot from CD-ROM, HDD, Network boot, and floppy (Even though it doesn't have a floppy drive). Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon 32-bit*

You will need to burn another ISO image but only at x1 speed.
Then you can try installing alongside windows.
This post from the Mint forum is useful

Linux Mint Forums • View topic - Is it possible to run Maya Cinnamon within WUBI?

mint4win will be the installer. I think if you browse the CD from windows
look for mint4win.exe which should install Mint for you.


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

I tried installing Mint inside windows but during installation, it says that a file named vmlinuz is corrupt. I have searched online for solutions to this problem, but the solutions I found require another linux system (it requires the use of the terminal) and its a little too complicated (because of all the commands I need to enter). I have decided to stop trying with Mint 13 and just install Ubuntu 12.04 (Dissapointed I won't get to try out cinnamon)

I haven't installed Ubuntu yet, but when I was using the live mode I noticed something strange. I connected my phone (LG MyTouch Q) to attempt to tether. While connected via USB; I was playing around with the settings in Ubuntu and managed to get a internet connection (a slow one), but my phone's 4g internet wasn't on, and I didn't even have my phone in tether mode. Anybody knows why this is happening? Will this make me pay more? 

Sorry for the sudden switch and for all the questions. If I am doing something wrong by posting these questions somebody please tell me so I can make a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon 32-bit*



sportsfan_156 said:


> I haven't installed Ubuntu yet, but when I was using the live mode I noticed something strange. I connected my phone (LG MyTouch Q) to attempt to tether. While connected via USB; I was playing around with the settings in Ubuntu and managed to get a internet connection (a slow one), but my phone's 4g internet wasn't on, and I didn't even have my phone in tether mode. Anybody knows why this is happening? Will this make me pay more?


You need to contact your mobile phone company to find out if they will charge you more.
Internet services on mobiles are often restricted usage, if you download an excess amount they may decide to charge you more.


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, thanks for all the assistance. I appreciated it very much


----------

